# Có nên thuê chú hề hoạt náo tổ chức sinh nhật cho bé?



## nguyễn văn tâm (17/5/19)

Mình có 2 bé, bé đầu năm nay 10 tuổi, bé nhỏ năm nay mới có 18 tháng tuổi thôi. Mình thường hay thuê chú hề hoạt náo cho tiệc sinh nhật bé đầu. Cũng vui lắm. Sau đây mình sẽ phân tích vài điểm của *chú hề hoạt náo* cho các mẹ xem để biết đường chọn lựa chú hề sinh nhật cho bé.

Vào khoảng thời gian 2010, khi nhắc đến cụm từ chú hề hoạt náo hoặc dịch vụ chú hề sinh nhật. Có rất nhiều phụ huynh sẽ ngỡ ngàng và ngạc nhiên đặt câu hỏi. Cụm từ *chú hề hoạt náo là gì*. Dịch vụ chú hề sinh nhật ra sao. Tôi chưa bao giờ biết đến dịch vụ sinh nhật này cả. Sau khoảng 2 năm, tại các địa điểm trường học, nhà hàng, các địa điểm vui chơi. Tất cả đều sặc sở màu sắc bởi sự hiện diện của chú hề. *Chú hề hoạt náo* với mái tóc xoăn ngũ sắc, công thêm chiếc mũi đỏ. Tất cả tạo nên một làn sóng, một niềm yêu thích của các bé. Cứ mỗi khi bạn muốn tổ chức một buổi tiệc cho thiếu nhi, sẽ nghĩ ngay đến hình tượng chú hề hoạt náo *vui vẻ*.





​*Ý nghĩa mà chú hề hoạt náo mang lại*

Khi chúng ta *tổ chức tiệc sinh nhật thôi nôi cho con*. Nhân vật chú hề hoạt náo sẽ không thể nào thiếu được. Các bé rất thích những món quà, món đồ chơi đến từ chú hề hoạt náo. Những trò chơi hấp dẫn, khơi gợi tính hiếu động, thoã mãn năng lượng tràn đầy của các bé. Có lẽ ý nghĩa mà chú hề hoạt náo mang lại cũng giống như hình tượng trang phục vậy. Chú hề luôn luôn màu sắc, luôn luôn rực rỡ tươi vui, như là năng lượng mà chú hề mạng lại cho buổi tiệc vậy.

Đối với phụ huynh, chú hề như là người cứu cánh. Chú hề hoạt náo sẽ thay bố mẹ quản lý các bé. Giúp các con tụ họp lại và tham gia chơi cùng nhau. Tránh trường hợp các bé đi lại lung tung, thất lạc khó kiểm soát. Điểm đặc biết là sự tự nguyện, không gượng ép và các bé đều vui vẻ mong muốn được chơi cùng chú hề hoạt náo.

*Vậy chú hề hoạt náo sẽ làm những gì trong các buổi tiệc sinh nhật và thôi thôi*
Vào đầu buổi tiệc, chú hề hoạt náo sẽ đến và chuẩn bị dụng cụ để tác nghiệp
Tiếp theo chú hề hoạt náo sẽ *tiếp cận các bé thật nhẹ nhàng* bằng những kỹ năng nghề nghiệp. Tránh tình trạng các bé sợ hoặc dè chừng người lạ

Công đoạn khó khăn đã xong, chú hề sẽ làm lễ cho buổi tiệc sinh nhật của bé. Cùng nhau hoà vang bài hát sinh nhật quen thuộc. Bé chủ tiệc sẽ được nhận cả một *không khí sum vầy, quây quần* bên những người bạn và gia đình nhỏ.

Các bé sẽ có thời gian nhập tiệc và vui đùa cùng những trò chơi vui nhộn, bổ ích từ *chú hề hoạt náo*. Tiếng cười và những lời hò reo sẽ được chú hề hoạt náo giữ nhịp cho đến cuối buổi tiệc
Sau cùng sẽ là những cái ôm, những lời cảm ơn và những tấm hình lưu lại một ngày sinh nhật của bé nhỏ chúng ta không thể nào quên

Chúng ta cùng hình dung ra nự cười của các con trong ngày sinh nhật, quả là niềm hạnh phúc của chúng ta. Sau cho cùng, chú hề hoạt náo sẽ là cầu nối, là thông điệp đem đến hạnh phúc, thắt chặt tình yêu thương cho gia đình bé nhỏ
Hy vọng bài chia sẻ này đem đến cái nhìn rõ hơn về chú hề hoạt náo cho các mẹ. Mình nghĩ nên thuê chú hề hoạt náo để đem đến tiếng cười cho con em, cùng đồng hành vào quá trình khôn lớn và trưởng thành của con chúng ta.


----------

